# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  wild grown bamboo

## ColleenT

my friend let me grab some old bamboo from her yard today. the diameter is about the size of a quarter. How can i make it safe from germs/parasites? is it ok to use a 10% bleach water bath for a little while and sun dry them? it has no sharp edges. right now I have a few pieces at 3-4 ft long each. i can cut to size when i get my enclosure.

----------


## merriken

10% bleach solution is gust fine. I have done this plenty of time for my chameleons. Your critter should love it. :Big Grin:

----------

ColleenT

----------


## Carlos

Recommend sun dry them and then bake at 200F for one hour.  Let pieces then cool in oven overnight.

----------

ColleenT

----------


## Tongue Flicker

48 hours of sun and wind drying should suffice  :Big Grin:

----------

ColleenT

----------

